# Doxycycline for hydro - pains?



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

My hydro at this point in time cannot be operated on as severe endo and all stuck to bowel and tubes cannot be seen, as confirmed after my lap op in Nov. So am now taking a two week course of Doxycycline anti biotic before starting FET in Jan 09. Can you tell me what the aim of this is, will it get rid of the hyrdo? I take 100mg twice a day and have been taking them since Mon 15th and for the last couple of days I have had an aching feeling in my tube/ovary area, it comes and goes and sometimes it is very strong. I have also had a white egg yolk stringy discharge daily, it doesn't smell, but it blobs out about 4 times a day and feels soaking. Once or twice the discharge has been slightly brownish coloured. I just dont know if this is a good sign or not? My boobs have been very soar, again on and off. I have done PG test but this has come back negative, I am on day 16 of my usual cycle and due to start Burseline on 25th Dec for down reg.

Thank you for any answers you can give.

D


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi D,

Sorry not to get back before now. Hope I can help answer some questions 

There is some evidence (one study from 2001) that concluded that a course of antibiotics (doxyxcycline) given before and during IVF treatment would cancel out the negative effects of hydro's on the IVF. The current evidence is that hydros reduce the chance of success with IVF (perhaps by up to 50%) This study was promising as it meant that using a cheap course of antibiotics instead of surgery for clearing or removing tubes would improve succes rates in IVF (improves rates to 'normal' levels). Since then there hasn't been any further conclusive evidence or research done on this so they can't say for definite that the doxycycline will definitely help but it won't do any harm. It doesn't clear the hydro, just potentially stops it from interfering with the IVF.

Hope the above makes sense?

About the discharge and the aches and pains then I'm afraid have no explanation   Could it be the endo again, things sticking and unsticking? The brownish colour sounds like old blood from something (lap op in Novemebr maybe?) If it gets worse or you are concerned at all then give clinic a call.

All the best for FET next month  
Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad the aches have cleared up 

Have a fab Christmas too and all the best for 2009. Hope it brings you your dream 

Maz x


----------

